# Sustanon



## Doola (Nov 1, 2005)

I have done a search and read alot about sustanon on here. Just want some more info. There is a post about the "proper" use of sustanon here..

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=54283&highlight=sustanon

That is a very informative thread but its so poorly written, or maybe i just cant read. I understand there has to be a balance of test/ester (ester is estrogen?) ...

I am just curious how do to a 10 week cycle of sustanon properly. Inject how much, every how often? And how does sustanon actually work? I would just like to read and learn as much as I can about this cycle, any info would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Nov 1, 2005)

Doola said:
			
		

> I have done a search and read alot about sustanon on here. Just want some more info. There is a post about the "proper" use of sustanon here..
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=54283&highlight=sustanon
> 
> ...



SUSTAnon is good for SUSTAINing gains


----------



## Doola (Nov 1, 2005)

serious posts only please....


----------



## GFR (Nov 1, 2005)

Doola said:
			
		

> I have done a search and read alot about sustanon on here. Just want some more info. There is a post about the "proper" use of sustanon here..
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=54283&highlight=sustanon
> 
> ...


Test E or Cyp is better if you can get it....and usually costs less..
sust should be shot EOD......but you can do it 2x a week.....500mg a week total mg.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 1, 2005)

*T*estosterone is the prime male androgen in the body, and as such still the best possible mass builder in the world. It has a high risk of side-effects because it readily converts to a more androgenic form (DHT) in androgen responsive tissues and forms estrogen quite easily. But these characteristics also provide it with its extreme anabolic tendencies. On the one hand estrogen increases growth hormone output, glucose utilization, improves immunity and upgrades the androgen receptor, while on the other hand a testosterone/DHT combination is extremely potent at activating the androgen receptor and eliciting major strength and size gains. While not always the most visually appealing result, there is no steroid on earth that packs on mass like testosterone does. 

*S*ustanon 250 is a unique blend of 4 different esters of testosterone. The principle purpose of attaching an ester to a steroid is to make it more lipophillic, so that when injected intra-muscularly it can remain in the adipose tissue longer and is released in the blood-stream over time. The longer an ester, the more lipophillic it is. Sustanon 250 contain 1 short, 1 long and 2 medium length esters that are all delivered over time, which gives a quick release, but a durable one as well. You may think that this is a positive thing, and to patients requiring testosterone therapy this probably is, but to a steroid user its really not. 

*A* steroid user will use a long-acting testosterone and inject it once a week. The end of a week is usually the time when a long-acting (7 or 8 carbon) ester has tapered down to its original level and threatens to drop below that level, giving sub-par amounts of testosterone beyond that point (eventhough the compound stays somewhat active for 3-4 weeks). With sustanon, that equal amount is divided much differently. Imagine a hypothetical situation where one take either 270 mg of a an ester that lasts 6 days, or 270 mg of a blend of different esters, 90 mg each, that release over respectively 2, 4 and 6 days, analog to sustanon. With the first one, an even amount of testosterone is released on each day. With the second one the entire first ester, half the second ester and 1/3rd of the last ester is released within the first two days. The result here is clear : the first two days one gets 165 mg, the next two one gets 75 mg and the last 2 days one gets a mere 30 mg. The levels peak much sooner, and drop off sooner, leaving you with less than adequate androgen levels as the week draws to a close. 

*S*o for use as one would use another long-acting testosterone, I find sustanon to be poor value. The price is roughly the same so I really don't see the affinity people seem to have for it. Respectively cypionate and enanthate are much better choices. I can understand the need for a fast-acting component to front-load and kick-start gains, but even then, testoviron (200 mg testosterone enanthate and 50 mg testosterone propionate) is a much better choice. Speaking of front-loading, for this express purpose sustanon may be very suited. One could probably obtain results faster If one were to use 500 mg of sustanon on day 1, then again 5 days later on day 6 and start a cycle of enanthate/cypionate at 500 mg/week on day 11. That avoids the major crash at the end of the week and makes maximum use of the fast acting esters to saturate the system. 

*A*s with all testosterones the rate of side-effects is quite high. Risks of androgenic side-effects (hair loss, prostate hypertrophy, deepening of voice) as well as estrogenic side-effects (gyno, water retention, fat gain) are real, and the use of ancillary drugs such as anti-estrogens will most likely be needed. This is something that I urge all users to take into account. Never start any cycle with testosterone without having at least a lot of Nolvadex and a few amps of HCG on hand. Testosterone is not in any way toxic, and should not give a user any problems apart from a high rate of occurrence of standard steroid side-effects. 

*Stacking and Use:* 

*B*ecause of its long-acting components, sustanon is mostly used as a form of long-acting testosterone. Much like testoviron, testosterone enanthate and testosterone cypionate. I don't find it to be the best choice for this purpose, but obviously I don't determine the trends among bodybuilders. In such use doses of 500 to 1000 mg per week are used in a single injection, with decent results nonetheless. Perhaps because 3 of its esters are notably shorter than enanthate or cypionate, so more of it is actual testosterone and less ester, eventhough the distribution is uneven. Its best use in my opinion is to start off a cycle with, by injecting twice with 5 days space, and then give it another 5 days before starting an 8-10 week cycle of testoviron, enanthate or cypionate. This should allow for more testosterone to build up and results to come much faster. 

*A*gain, because of the two medium-length and the long ester, the compound is not very controllable. So when problems occur, simply discontinuing the product is not an option. One needs to be familiar with anti-estrogenic compounds for one. When signs of gyno appear using 20-40 mg/day of the estrogen antagonist Nolvadex or 100-150 mg/day of its weaker counterpart clomid until a few days after symptoms disappear is advised. The best way to avoid such problems is running proviron or arimidex, aromatase blockers, alongside the product. In most instances I give preference to arimidex, but when concerning the use of testosterone Proviron at 50-100 mg per day may be wiser since it frees up more testosterone. 

*O*f course the simultaneous use of an aromatase blocker will compromise your gains since it literally stops estrogen from being made. Androgenic problems can be reduced to some extent by the use of finasteride, which will stop the conversion of testosterone to its more androgenic component DHT. This may alleviate aggravated hair loss and prostate problems somewhat. Again, the blocking of such a conversion may decrease the gains made and will in any case heighten the risk for estrogenic side-effects, since DHT acts as an anti-estrogen. Proviron is also a form of DHT, so people worried about androgenic side-effects should then naturally opt for arimidex over proviron when they choose an aromatase blocker as well. *S*ustanon stacks well with any compound. Usually testosterone is always the stronger compound in the stack, so whenever you stack something alongside its usually because the drug has certain characteristics. Usually this means it will be a milder drug that will allow the user a milder cycle with lower occurrence of side-effects than simply using more testosterone, without having to give up all of the potential gains. Deca-Durabolin, Equipoise and Primobolan are some of the more fitting compounds for this purpose. But naturally the king of all mass-builders stacks well with almost anything.


----------



## Stu (Nov 1, 2005)

Doola said:
			
		

> I have done a search and read alot about sustanon on here. Just want some more info. There is a post about the "proper" use of sustanon here..
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=54283&highlight=sustanon
> 
> ...


 no ester is not estrogen  how much did you actually read?


----------



## Doola (Nov 2, 2005)

what is an ester then???


----------



## GFR (Nov 2, 2005)

Doola said:
			
		

> what is an ester then???


*from the sticky in the Anabolic Zone*



Half Lives - List of Sides
Oral steroids Drug Active half-life
Anadrol / Anapolan50 (oxymetholone) 8 to 9 hours
Anavar (oxandrolone) 9 hours
Dianabol (methandrostenolone, methandienone) 4.5 to 6 hours
Methyltestosterone 4 days
Winstrol (stanozolol)
(tablets or depot taken orally) 9 hours



Depot steroids Drug Active half-life
Deca-durabolin (Nandrolone decanate) 15 days
Equipoise 14 days
Finaject (trenbolone acetate) 3 days
Primobolan (methenolone enanthate) 10.5 days
Sustanon or Omnadren 15 to 18 days
(I have now seen data from a lab tech 'proving' that EOD is neccessary for good blood levels with sust) testosterone Cypionate 12 days testosterone Enanthate 10.5 days testosterone Propionate 4.5 days testosterone Suspension 1 day
* Winstrol (stanozolol) 1 day


*Winstrol depot does not actually possess a classical half-life because it is *un-esterified.* Instead, the microcrystals dissolve slowly. Once they have all dissolved levels of the drug fall very rapidly. It is still an important consideration, and we have included it with a half-life of one day.


Steroid esters Drug Active half-life
Formate 1.5 days
Acetate 3 days
Propionate 4.5 days
Phenylpropionate 4.5 days (dont believe this is correct)
Butyrate 6 days
Valerate 7.5 days
Hexanoate 9 days
Caproate 9 days
Isocaproate 9 days
Heptanoate 10.5 days
Enanthate 10.5 days
Octanoate 12 days
Cypionate 12 days
Nonanoate 13.5 days
Decanoate 15 days
Undecanoate 16.5 days



Ancillaries Drug Active half-life
Arimidex 3 days
Clenbuterol 1.5 days
Clomid 5 days
Cytadren 6 hours
Ephedrine 6 hours
T3 10 hours


A practical example is if one was to inject 100mg of testosterone propionate and allow blood levels to peak. In 4.5 days time (half-life duration from the above tables) and providing no other injections had taken place, the level would be reduced to 50mg. Again, a further 4.5 days down the line and levels would have dropped to 25mg, and the value keeps halving every 4.5 days.

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/article...d-half-life.asp

Detection times for AAS

Boldenone Undecyclenate 4-5 months
Clen 4-5 Days
Ephedrin 6-10 Days
Halo 2 months
Proviron 5 weeks
D-Bol 5 weeks
Methamphetamin 6-10 Days
Primo Depot 4-5 weeks
Deca 18 months
Nandrolon Phenylprop 12 months
Anavar 3 weeks
Anadrol 2 months
Winny oral 3 weeks
Winny inj 2 months
Test cyp 3 months
Test enat 3 months
Sustanon 3 months
Test Prop 2-3 weeks
Andriol 1 week
Tremolon Acet 4-5 weeks
Test supspenison No metabolites. t/e should
be back to normal in days.

Factors which influence the detection times


Metabolism
Fluid intake
Tolerance to the drug
Frequency of intake
Duration of intake
Body fat
Potency of drug
Dosage

*Ester *actual mg/100mg dose
test no ester 100
tren acetate 87
test prop 83
test enanth 72
test cyp 70
test undecan 63


----------



## Doola (Nov 3, 2005)

Tough,

thank you very much for that post, really well informative.

and formanrules,

thank you also, 

i have a problem with these 2 posts, tho, more so forman rules. Me, as much reading and studying as i have done, still cant read all that perfectly without scratching my head at everysentence. its there a roids for dummies or where do you guys recomend i start. you are showing me stuff YOU guys read, where you understand everything. half lives, esters and all the terminology and lingo confusses me to the point where reading it becomes senseless. I need to start from ground up so i understand it all....

any suggestions? does anyone have msn?


----------



## GFR (Nov 3, 2005)

Doola said:
			
		

> Tough,
> 
> thank you very much for that post, really well informative.
> 
> ...



Mudge, gococks or dg could explain the technical lingo much better than I can.....hope one of them jumps on and does so ...
here is an article that explains it.....its long so be patient.
http://www.extremefitness.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1965


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 3, 2005)

Doola said:
			
		

> Tough,
> 
> thank you very much for that post, really well informative.
> 
> ...


 I'm not really sure what your specific questions are but I'll try to clear up a few. Half life means the amount of time it takes for something, in this case anabolics, to fall to half of its initial value. Basically this is in part what determines things like shot frequency, and also helps you know about when you should be starting PCT, which is Post Cycle Therapy. An ester is an organic compound that is attached to one of the carbon rings of testosterone. Basically the three most popular variations of synthetic testosterone with ester tails are cypionate, enanthate and propionate. The length of the ester tail is what determines how slowly it is released into your bloodstream after injection. Propionate is the shortest, and thus the shortest acting in the body. Now most people will say that there is no difference between cypionate and enanthate because their ester tails are basically the same length, but if you want to get technical about it, testosterone enanthate's ester tail consists of 7 carbons, rather than 8 like testosterone cypionate meaning that by weight, testosterone enanthate has more actual testosterone because it's ester tail is shorter, but that one carbon weighs a total of 1.99e-23 grams, which as you can see is fuckin small.

So when choosing which form of testosterone to use, you will be able to tell how often you have to inject, how much to inject and roughly how long after your last shot you have to start PCT based on the length of the ester tail. Not really sure if this is what you wanted to know, but if you have any more questions go ahead and post them


----------



## Doola (Nov 4, 2005)

THANK YOU...

thanks gocock, that has to be the best, most helpful, most useful response ive gotten on the board. thanks alot! (and to everyone else for your efforts too)


----------



## MASTERKEITH (Mar 4, 2010)

hey i got my hands on some sustenon 250...its an oral form..? should i take my oral anvar with it...or should i take sustenon 250 after i take the anavar...my weight is 209lbs 6ft...been lifting for 10 yrs plus...im 47yrs old...i dont eat clean...yet i do eat healthy...my pct is estro bloc and milk thistle and cranberry pills...


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 4, 2010)

For some reason, I'm hornier on sust than I was on test E. I'm doing a cruise right now and will be entering into an 8 week cut cycle soon. I love that sust has lesser side effects than several others.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 4, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I love that sust has lesser side effects than several others.



Interesting, I notice the exact opposite with sust.


/V


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 4, 2010)

Really? My wife has yet to complain.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 4, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Really? My wife has yet to complain.



HA!  lol (I meant negative sides) 


/V


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 6, 2010)

well, she can be a pain in the ass...thats negative right?


----------



## Joedogg (Sep 1, 2010)

im a 5'11 170lb junior in high school i started sust and Deca but i cant find a good cycle


----------



## Silver Back (Sep 1, 2010)

Joedogg said:


> im a 5'11 170lb junior in high school i started sust and Deca but i cant find a good cycle


 
You are fucked. 

Prepare for bitch tits and erectile dysfunction. No way would I advise a teenager on the use of aas. IF you're smart you'll stop now before it's too late.


----------



## Joedogg (Sep 3, 2010)

even if i would to workout like crazy?


----------



## Akuseru (Jun 23, 2011)

TJ Cline said:


> Test E or Cyp is better if you can get it....and usually costs less..
> sust should be shot EOD......but you can do it 2x a week.....500mg a week total mg.


The proper use of Sustanon in a cycle by Akuseru

One of the most misunderstood ideals when it comes to Sustanon is how to  properly use it in a cycle. There is no wrong way, but there is a best  way to administer proper doseages so you can fully benifit from the  esters in Sustanon. 

Sustanon was developed for the primary reason of hormone replacement,  and because of the mix of esters most patients only needed one shot a  month to keep their hormone levels balanced. Because of this design, the  bodybuilder will not recieve proper doseages at once or twice a week  injections. Your blood levels will fluctuate up and down continually,  which is not what you want while on a cycle. You want stable levels to  give your body the best chance it can have to build plenty of muscle. 

All test is the same, but once only the ester is removed. People that  say test is test are wrong unless you are assuming that the ester has  already been removed. I have had plenty of different results fromt the  different tests I have used, as well as I am sure you have too. The  secret to making sus work correctly, is timing the esters so the blood  levels do not fluctuate. 

I will assume that everyone knows how an ester works and why one is  added to the parent testosterone. With sustanon, you have 4 esters:30mg  of prop60mg of phenylprop60mg of isocaproate100mg of deconateCombined to  give you 250mg. Now everyone knows for themselves how much test they  should take due to previous cycles or no cycles at all. Lets take each  ester and see how long they will stay active in the body. 30mg of  prop--Prop needs to be injected at least every other day to get the full  benifits of the test. I think every third day is a little too long to  wait, although some people may disagree. Now lets say you are doing a  prop only cycle and injecting 30mg twice a week. You can see already  that is a waste of gear. If you inject 30mg of prop twice a week you are  totally wasting your time. You will NOT grow off of this, so you can  basically take sus and knock it down to 220mg an amp  if you are injecting once or twice a week. 60 mg of  phenylprop--Phenylprop is not that much different than prop. You can get  away with injecting the phenylprop ester every third day. Anyone that  has taken nandrolone with a phenylprop ester knows that it is shorter  acting and must be injected twice a week (for example, getwoods powder).  If injected twice a week, then lets even cushion the amount, you will  have all 120 mg in one week. 

To recap, so far this is what you get the first week---180 mg of test in  your system. If you ask me that was a waste of two amps. That is barely  enough to supress the axis, and that is about all you will have happen  if you inject 180mg of test per week. Now lets look at the longer acting  esters in sus. 60mg of Isocaproate--Isocaproate will give you a  duration of about a week before it is let go. This is not bad, but at 60  mg you are still not getting enough test to make it worth the time.  100mg of Deconate--Here is the daddy of the four esters. This is the  same ester that is used in Decca-Durabolin. The deconate ester should  really average out at 2 weeks, but has been said to last up to 3.This  ester was added at a 100mg dose to balance out the quicker acting esters  used in sustanon. 

If we review one more time, we can see roughly how much test we will  have in our body per week when we use sus, and hopefully you can see it  is very low. You can pretty much take out the prop and phenylprop until  about week 3 or 4, because once the other esters release the test and it  gets time to build up in the system, the prop and phenylprop is  useless. Not until around week six are you going to get your test levels  high enough to do any good, and if you are on a 10 week cycle and start  tapering week 8, then your test have been only relatively high for  about 2-3 weeks. Call me crazy, but that is not at all what I want in a  cycle. Every test cycle should be started high to hit those receptors  hard, and I dont even taper at the end (but that is a different story). 

The numbers that BIGDAWG and I worked on basically show that your test  levels will never at one time be stable for more that a couple of weeks.  Why do you think that people say they have less bloat on sus and less  sides. There is so little of the short acting test in your system at one  time that it is impossible to get any bloat or side effects at all. So  you ask, well what is the best way to take sus then? First I would  answer dont buy it. If you really want to use a 4 blend test then buy  some of the old omna (not the new ones), they have more shorter acting  tests in them and the blood levels will stay more equal. 

If you dont believe me, ask anyone that has used the old omna and they  will tell you they got quite a bit of bloat from it. Reason being is the  shorter acting esters in the omna build up your blood levels quicker,  hence you have the bloat factor. If someone doesnt like my first answer,  then I will give them a second, "inject the sus everyday or at the  least every other day." I usually get the "wholly shit, thats crazy!!!"  answer. I usually tell them back, no its not crazy, its science. The  actual science of sus combined with a bodybuilders needs equal injecting  every day. 

People seem to forget about the esters and think they are injecting all  of 1750mg each week and getting every mg of it. Trust me folks, I am not  talking about injecting 7 amps a week for 10 weeks, I am suggesting  injecting an amp  a day for 3 weeks, and letting the esters do thier work after that.  When you crunch the numbers, for the first two weeks you are really only  getting the prop, phenylprop, and a little of the isocaproate. Maybe  about 700-750 mg for the first two weeks, and for weeks after that when  all of the isocaproate and deconate kick in you will stay aroung  600-800mg for weeks following the first couple. You have a perfect  taper, if you are into that, and stable test levels. If you go to eod,  it will vary a bit, but not enough to really make too much of a  difference. 

Start off the cycle with 5 weeks of dbol while using the sus, and when  you are done with the sustanon, then immediately start injecting two  anabolics like eq and decca, or decca and primo/winny. This is a cycle  that a lot of the pros are using called front end loading with an  anabolic taper. I guinea pigged this idea when BIGDAWG and I were  discussing it many months back, and damn it was a really good cycle. Not  as good as 1000mg of aratest a week, but still a pretty good cycle. I  have cycled sus/omna both ways, and trained relatively the same with the  same kind of diet. The difference in the two cycles were like night and  day, about a 15-17 pound difference, and two amps of omna a week was my  first cycle too. You know, the one you are supposed to grow the most  off of because of the virgin receptors. So test may be test, but you  will not get the same results from every ester out there if you dont  know how to time them. If you are thinking of a sus/omna cycle, give  this a try. I promise you will not be disappointed, and you just may  thank me and DAWG later......peace. 

Oh, here's a graph to go along with it: 


*--------wk1 
* 
* 
** 
** 
** 
**** 
**** 
***** 
******* 
**********-----wk6 
********** 
**********-----wk10 
******** 
****** 
****----------wk12 
The peak at wk 6 is when you are obviously at your highest level of test in the body, but at one amp  twice a week for an example you can see you will only have 3-4 weeks of  decent test levels. This is obviously not to scale, just a visual aid  to give you and idea of how the levels spike.....peace


----------



## Nickpapoi (Sep 12, 2011)

I am a senior in high school about 2 turn 18 can anyone tell me the risk I have in runnin sust and if their is a way 2 avoid those risk by maybe addin somethin to the cycle. I'm thinking of runnin dbol as a kicker n then bout a 10 week cycle of sust. I am bout 6ft (between 5'11" n 6') I weigh roughly 240lbs and I'm runnin it to tone up n get bigger b4 college  any responses would b greatly appreciated.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Sep 12, 2011)

kids just keep getting dumber and dumber..


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 12, 2011)

This thread might be the greatest collection of retarded posts I've ever seen...

estro block and milk thistle for pct?? Oral sust 250............???


----------



## justhav2p (Aug 31, 2012)

This has been a great read!


----------



## TRUE1 (Oct 4, 2012)

Bottom line---what's the purpose of SUSTANON?  Test Cyp or E seems best.


----------



## TRUE1 (Oct 4, 2012)

Can I take SUSTANON *with* my TEST E 250?


----------

